# Series One as VCR and first time power up.



## bvrettski (Oct 13, 2006)

I purchases a Phillips HDR112 Series One Tivo unit off ebay with the intent of using it solely as a VCR.

I have several questions and "issues" and am sure they are covered eslewhere in the forums but I was hoping to cover them all in one thread.

First: The unit came with only basic instructions on how to setup the thing. It did include a Tivo manual explaining how to activate and use the Tivo service but it doesnt cover harware. I connected and turned on the unit and was greeted with the " Welcome to Tivo" screen that has the Tivo logo. Underneath it said Please wait while the unit initializes or is configured...something to that effect. So I wait and nothing happens...for 30 minutes. SO I cycle the power and try 3 more times before giving up.

Needless to say a setup guide for the hardware would be very helpful here so I knew what to expect.

I have checked the Tivo.c*m site and they just have the pdf file that explains how to use the Tivo service. Their listing says to call Phillips which then wants $19.95 per call to help with outdated models.

I'm wondering if this means the unit is not working properly. I dont know what to do or try or expect at this point in setting it up. 

Additionally the remote seems to have no effect in controlling the unit.

Second: The company can send me a replacement unit but untimately I'd like to set this up to work like a VCR with the paid for program guid. I'm wondering what steps I will need to take to do this?

Thanks for any help and if anyone has the hardware setup manula in a pdf file that would be a big help. At least Id know what to expect when I power the thing on.

Thanks
Brett


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If you want to use the paid TiVo service, you might as well just go for a new Series 2.

If, for some reason, you wish to use the Series 1, I think you could try an HDD upgrade/replacement, or at least re-image the drive you have.


----------



## bvrettski (Oct 13, 2006)

I just want to use it as a VCR I dont want or need the programming thats why I bought a series one but thanks. 

I still need claification on what to expect at start up


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

bvrettski said:


> ....Please wait while the unit initializes or is configured...something to that effect. So I wait and nothing happens...for 30 minutes. SO I cycle the power and try 3 more times before giving up.
> 
> Needless to say a setup guide for the hardware would be very helpful here so I knew what to expect.....


I have one of those units, but it has been sitting idle for a couple of years - so I am just going from memory, and don't have the manual handy to refer to. But I am almost positive that the box should have gone on to another screen with instructions on what to do. They are set up such that you really don't need a manual to set them up - just follow the on screen instructions.
So its is pretty safe bet that your box has some significant issues, and having access to the manual isn't going to help. It doesn't have a section in it labeled "if it gets stuck on "please wait".
I'm not sure, but the remote may not be doing anything because the box hasn't gotten to the place where it would be waiting for signals from the remote.
Classicsat's advice is good. The unit powers up and tries to work. So that problem is probably software, and reimaging the HD would probably get it back to operational status. Images are available if you are computer saavy, or you can buy a large HD with an image on it. Or, I think that some of the SA boxes go fairly cheap with a one or two year committment.
Any chance you have Direct TV?


----------



## bvrettski (Oct 13, 2006)

I can easily reformat a HD but all the computers I own are Mac and Id rather let them send me a replacement unit before I go hard drive shopping or try to reformat this one. 

AS for Direct TV..no .. I have Comcast cable provided by the condo association so not much choice i nthe matter.

Is there anything special that has to be done to use it as a VCR once its up and running?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The hardware POST screen is grey with Powering UP text (or maybe the TiVo mascot standing in a circle of balls). The next screen should have the text "Almost there" Shortly after that shows, the LEDs on the front will blink.

If it is set up, it will proceed to the TiVo animation, if not, it will begin guided setup.

You simple need to complete guided setup to use it as a recorder.


----------



## bvrettski (Oct 13, 2006)

OK my unit doesnt ever get to anything beyond that startup screen. I'm shipping it back for a replacement

Is there anything I need to do in the guided setup to get the unit working? Do I have to subscribe? BEar in mind I just want to use it as a VCR.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Could I ask where you bought a working Series 1?

Usually you can only get them without hard drive on eBay, these days.

As for anything "special", if the hard drive isn't a failing/failed one and nothing else is wrong with the machine, there are one or two extended periods when you're setting it up where it appears to be doing nothing. Unfortunately, it's been a while since I set up either of my machines, so I can't tell you what was on the screen during the waiting period(s).

If you're not looking to image a drive or buy a ready-to-go one, could I ask what the size is of the drive you got, in either GBs or hours?

_PS
You need to have the machine plugged into a phone line because even a sub-free series 1 still needs to call in once in a while, and it will need to for sure during setup. Also, are you aware that not ALL series 1s can be used without subscription? Later ones, from what I hear, can't be. Only the earlier ones._


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Once you get it to the point you can begin GS, you can go through GS as normal, without sub.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

bvrettski said:


> I just want to use it as a VCR I dont want or need the programming thats why I bought a series one but thanks.





bvrettski said:


> I'd like to set this up to work like a VCR *with the paid for program guid*.


 

It sounds like your Tivo isn't booting at all. You most likely have either a defective hard drive or no hard drive at all.


----------

